# Feta Too Salty



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

When I was overseas in Greece and Cyprus, I noticed that their fetas are far saltier than ours, but that was way back in 1980, so I obviously have grown used to the Americanized version of the stuff. I made a batch 4 days ago, and soaked it in a brine solution for only 2 days (1/2 cup of Kosher salt to 1 quart of water as the recipe stated). I tried it after two days in the solution and it was super salty. Even after draining the brine away, it is stil too salty. I hate to throw away a batch I worked very hard to make, so it there any way to calm down the saltiness of my feta? BTW - this is the first batch I have ever made.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

might try rinsing it (or even soaking it in water) and letting it air dry a bit before using it...I have a batch like that. Usually the way I use it though the extra salty doesn't matter much


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Rechellef said:


> When I was overseas in Greece and Cyprus, I noticed that their fetas are far saltier than ours, but that was way back in 1980, so I obviously have grown used to the Americanized version of the stuff. I made a batch 4 days ago, and soaked it in a brine solution for only 2 days (1/2 cup of Kosher salt to 1 quart of water as the recipe stated). I tried it after two days in the solution and it was super salty. Even after draining the brine away, it is stil too salty. I hate to throw away a batch I worked very hard to make, so it there any way to calm down the saltiness of my feta? BTW - this is the first batch I have ever made.



I'm pretty sure you made your brine too strong...that may have something to do with it....When making feta I store mine in brine that is 1/2 cup salt to 1/2 gallon water so 2 quarts of water. What recipe are you using?


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

I am using the recipe that comes on the feta culture packet. I did a brine with less salt, herbs, olive oil and garlic this time and it turned out DELICIOUS!!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Rechellef
Here my take on Marinated feta, not traditional but very tasty and nice in salads. Enjoy MM
Marinated feta By Mick Blake Â© 1998

4 garlic cloves, peeled 
400g (1lb) feta (salted) cut into 2cm cubes 
200mls olive oil light virgin 
1 tsp dried oregano 
1 tsp dried Basil 
1 tsp dried chilli flakes
8 small stick dried rosemary
Â½ tsp sweet paprika
10 to 20 drops Tabasco sauce 
1 whole lemon sliced thick 4mm
1 tbs fresh lemon juice

Press Â½ the garlic cloves lightly crush. And slice thin the other Â½ now combine the garlic cloves, feta, olive oil, chilli flakes, Basil, oregano, Tabasco sauce, sweet paprika and lemon juice large bowl over night in fridge, next day arrange with the lemon sliced & small stick dried rosemary in a sterilized jar cover with marinate oil in each bottle if you need top up the oil to make sure the cheese is covered. (See note). Seal and place in fridge for at least 48 hours to allow flavours to develop. We love giving these little bottles as gifts.

Notes
This marinated feta will store in the fridge for up to 1 month if kept totally covered with oil. 

To sterilise jars, wash the jars and lids in warm soapy water and rinse well making sure all soap is gone. Place in large saucepan and cover with water. Bring to the boil and boil for 10 minutes. Transfer to a baking tray lined with baking paper and place in preheated oven at 100Â°C until dry. Use jars straight from the oven. 



Rechellef said:


> I am using the recipe that comes on the feta culture packet. I did a brine with less salt, herbs, olive oil and garlic this time and it turned out DELICIOUS!!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Rechellef said:


> I am using the recipe that comes on the feta culture packet. I did a brine with less salt, herbs, olive oil and garlic this time and it turned out DELICIOUS!!



hmm I've always hated particular culture packets....

was this the one you used?

http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Feta-Culture.html

For not much more you could buy this....

http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/177-Mesophilic-Large-Pack.html

and this...

http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/132-Lipase-Powder-Italase-mild-2oz-.html

And have enough to do many more batches of cheese.


Not trying to knock Hoegger...they are a fantastic company to do business with but they just don't seem to have enough people on staff that have a clue about cheesemaking.


----------

